# Chen style tai chi



## virgaviolinsteak (Mar 25, 2021)

Hey, i heard from a reknown warsaw chen only tai chi master that the first part of the old form compounds earth a then proceeds to continue with form. That thats the difference between chen and other tai chi styles. Is that true? Is the hit in the first few moves necessary to not have something go with the person through the form?


----------

